
Drone-mapping slums for land titling – one pixel at a time - ston3r
https://factordaily.com/orissa-drone-mapped-slum-titling-project/
======
perl4ever
This is the happiest article I have seen in a long time.

It makes me think of Hernando de Soto Polar and the ILD.

"Between 1988 and 1995, he and the Institute for Liberty and Democracy (ILD)
were mainly responsible for some four hundred initiatives, laws, and
regulations that led to significant changes in Peru's economic system.[4]

In particular, ILD designed the administrative reform of Peru's property
system which has given titles to an estimated 1.2 million families and helped
some 380,000 firms, which previously operated in the black market, to enter
the formal economy.[5]"

See:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hernando_de_Soto_Polar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hernando_de_Soto_Polar)

~~~
simonebrunozzi
I have just read his excellent "The mistery of Capital", and highly recommend
it.

In short, it's about how a reliable property system allows people to use the
non-physical value of their properties (the "economic" value in his words, or
"meta" in my mind) to borrow money and fuel entrepreneurship. Very common in
the developed world, quite unreliable and uncommon in the developing world.

------
lifeisstillgood
This is a fantastic project - one of those perfect intersections of new
technology and political need.

A peruvian I know discussed the De Soto experiment and it was clear that whole
land reform is important, there is a raft of political issues - but things
like this _may_ move the political equilibrium in the right direction.

Still great project.

------
John_KZ
I'm pleasantly surprised this is used for good.

